# ClenJect



## Lambo12 (Feb 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried ClenJect or know anything about it? One of the sponsors on here sells it but trying to get more info about it and if it works! Says you inject it into fat deposits like around your abs or love handles... Anyone?!!

*Clenject
How to use: 
Warning* ,this formula is very strong,use with extreme caution !!! 
Never go higher then 0.25 ML per day,Never use with Products like Ephedrine hydrochloride Or similar products.

*how to cycle: 
*week 1: 0.05ML per day 
week 2: 0.10ML per day 
then stop for 2 weeks
week 5: 0.05ML per day 
week 6: 0.05 ML per day  

*Each 1ml per 10ml Vial contains* 
a blend of Clenbuterol HCL 0.40mcg/ml & Yohimbine


----------

